# Battlefield 4 Patch 18.11.2014 + Patchnotes



## Maxicus (18. November 2014)

Hey Leute,

heute ist das Battlefield 4 Update für Final Stand erschienen. Das Update ist ca. 1,3Gb groß und kommt für alle Geräte: PS3, PS4, XBOX 360, XBOX ONE, PC
Spielbar sind die Neuen Maps, Fahrzeuge und Waffen vorerst nur für Premium Spieler. In zwei Wochen haben dann auch alle anderen Zugriff auf den DLC.

Hauptanpassungen sind: 

- Treffermarker Verbesserungen - schnellere und präzisere Erkennung
- unter Wasser Sound Fehlerbehebungen
- Fehlerbehebungen im allgemeinen
- Fehlerbehebungen für die "Battle-Pickups" (also Waffen und Werkzeuge die auf den Karten herumliegen)
- Verbesserung beim Laden der Umgebung von "China Rising" Karten
- Verbesserungen des "Shaders" für alle Holo Visiere (vorallem bessere Sichtbarkeit auf sehr hellen Hintergünden)
- Viele Verbesserungen und Fehlerbehebungen für Spieler oder Projektil Kollisionen auf fast allen Karten (Gegenstände und Häuser die sich in verschiedenen Maps wiederholen werden nur einmal Aufgeführt)
- Waffen Anpassungen
- Charakter Animations Verbesserungen und Fehlerbehebungen in "3rd person" und "1st person"
- uvm ...

Alle Patchnotes in englischer Form findet Ihr im folgenden Link:

[ALL PLATFORMS] Game - Forums - Battlelog / Battlefield 4

*Update*: Eben mal PC neu gestartet: Nach diesem ersten 1,3 Gb Patch der für alle Spieler, auch ohne Premium Zugang, erhältlich ist und zwingen zum spielen benötigt wird, startet der eigentliche Final Stand DLC der nun ausschließlich für Premium Spieler bestimmt ist, dieser Beläuft sich nochmals auf 6,03Gb.

LG Max


----------



## Bandicoot (18. November 2014)

Bin schon am Laden! Klingt gut, hoffe läuft auch so. 
Die Hitkollision allgemein ist misst. Hinter Gebäude oder Gegenstände flüchten bei Beschuss, endet meist tödlich, da man vorher als getroffen erkannt wird aber erst hinter der Deckung stirbt.  Das nervt.


----------



## Nils16866 (18. November 2014)

Habe mich auch ständig gewundert warum ich im letzten monent in deckung sterbe.


----------



## drstoecker (18. November 2014)

Habs runtergeladen. Hab auch heute 19 gold battlepacks erhalten was jemand ob das was mit dem dlc zu tun hat?


----------



## xActionx (18. November 2014)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Habs runtergeladen. Hab auch heute 19 gold battlepacks erhalten was jemand ob das was mit dem dlc zu tun hat?


 
Ist wohl einigen passiert wie dem Battlelog Forum entnehmen ist... KA obs gewollt oder n Fehler ist. 

Bin grade am runterladen von Final Stand aber iwie schmiert der Download immer mit der Meldung ab, dass die Server überlastet sind...


----------



## Askard (18. November 2014)

Das mit den Battlepacks is kein Fehler


> Für spezielle (den ersten oder Nummer 100 oder sowas...) Service Stars von Klassen und Fahrzeugen gibt es Gold Battlepacks.
> Und die wurden jetzt auch nachgereicht.


Quelle


----------



## xActionx (18. November 2014)

Askard schrieb:


> Das mit den Battlepacks is kein Fehler
> 
> Quelle


 
Jupp jetzt hab ich grade 106 Stück bekommen ^^


----------



## Dynamitarde (18. November 2014)

Battlepacks sind einfach nur schwachsinniger mist .XP Boost sind vielleicht am Anfang noch relativ nützlich.Aber mittlerweile habe ich von diesen mist, bestimmt 200 Stück .


----------



## M4xw0lf (18. November 2014)

Ein 7,3GB-Patch? Oookaay.


----------



## CSOger (18. November 2014)

Patch und DLC.


----------



## xActionx (18. November 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ein 7,3GB-Patch? Oookaay.


 
6GB davon sind der DLC sprich die neuen Karten...

@Topic:
Nach dem Patch gefallen mir die Hitmarker zwar besser aber irgendwie sehen die Red-dots speziell das Coyote mMn richtig beschis*en aus.


----------



## MrMantis (18. November 2014)

xActionx schrieb:


> 6GB davon sind der DLC sprich die neuen Karten...
> 
> @Topic:
> Nach dem Patch gefallen mir die Hitmarker zwar besser aber irgendwie sehen die Red-dots speziell das Coyote mMn richtig beschis*en aus.


 
Die Farben von den Verbündeten haben Sie doch im HUD jetzt auch umgeändert, weiß jemand ob man das umändern kann auf das alte ?.


----------



## Maxicus (18. November 2014)

xActionx schrieb:


> Nach dem Patch gefallen mir die Hitmarker zwar besser aber irgendwie sehen die Red-dots speziell das Coyote mMn richtig beschis*en aus.



Die RDS Visiere sind unverändert. Das Coyote also auch. Die Holo Visiere leuchten aber wesentlich mehr, ich glaube auch die Lasermarker wurden dahingehen angepasst. Wenn du den roten Marker nutzen solltes könnte es daran liegen. Ansonnsten dürfte sich am Coyote eigentlich nichts geändert haben.



MrMantis schrieb:


> Die Farben von den Verbündeten haben Sie doch im HUD jetzt auch umgeändert, weiß jemand ob man das umändern kann auf das alte ?.



Du kannst mal in die Farbenblind Einstellungen schauen, vielleicht gefällt dir ja dort eine Farbkombi besser. Ansonnsten kannst du alles unter "Erweiterte Einstellungen" anpassen wie du magst. Bzw beim Zielen die Farben von Verbündeten komplett ausschalten oder nur sehr schwach einstellen. Auch die Ramengröße der Minnimap lässt sich anpassen usw.
Im Patch haben sie auf jedenfall die Farben nicht geändert. Standartmäßig solltest du also rot=Gegner, blau=Verbündet und grün=Squat haben.


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (18. November 2014)

Maxicus schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> heute ist das Battlefield 4 Update für Final Stand erschienen. Das Update ist ca. 1,3Gb groß und kommt für alle Geräte: PS3, PS4, XBOX 360, XBOX ONE, PC


 Eine kleine Anmerkung dazu: Der Patch ist je nach Plattform anscheinend  ziemlich verschieden in seiner Größe. Die PS4 sagt 3,17 GB. Der DLC ist aber auch ca. 6 GB (6,3)groß.
 Ich habe grade mal nach gesehen. Damit ist die PS4 Version (mit den 5DLC) jetzt insgesamt 65,57 GB groß und das obwohl die Texturen und so ja nur in einer Qualität vorliegen müssen Wie groß ist den bitte erst die PC Version?


----------



## Ion (18. November 2014)

Patch schön und gut, aber das jedes mal meine Anpassungen der Waffen und Fahrzeuge vertauscht werden geht mir langsam auf den Keks.


----------



## Bandicoot (19. November 2014)

Deine wurden nur vertauscht. Bei mir war alles auf Reset. Schon wieder alle Anpassungen neu Einstellen, nach jeden DLC das selbe.  
Nachdem ich mich unter 16 Gold Packs freigegraben hab, hats 3,5 Kippen gedauert und alles war wieder drin


----------



## xActionx (19. November 2014)

Maxicus schrieb:


> Die RDS Visiere sind unverändert. Das Coyote also auch. Die Holo Visiere leuchten aber wesentlich mehr, ich glaube auch die Lasermarker wurden dahingehen angepasst. Wenn du den roten Marker nutzen solltes könnte es daran liegen. Ansonnsten dürfte sich am Coyote eigentlich nichts geändert haben.


 
Am Coyote und am Cobra wurde definitiv was verändert... Der Reddot ist jetzt viel heller und dicker.


----------



## R1t4l1n (20. November 2014)

Ich hab nur 17 Gold-Battlepacks. Gabs nicht schon immer für alle 100 oder 150 kills ein spez. Waffenbattlepack?


----------



## Atlas (20. November 2014)

konsolen/pczocker schrieb:


> Eine kleine Anmerkung dazu: Der Patch ist je nach Plattform anscheinend ziemlich verschieden in seiner Größe. Die PS4 sagt 3,17 GB. Der DLC ist aber auch ca. 6 GB (6,3)groß.
> Ich habe grade mal nach gesehen. Damit ist die PS4 Version (mit den 5DLC) jetzt insgesamt 65,57 GB groß und das obwohl die Texturen und so ja nur in einer Qualität vorliegen müssen Wie groß ist den bitte erst die PC Version?



56,3 GB mit allen DLCs


----------

